# SS Hack for Kindle 3.2.1



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone been successful with this?  Amazon replaced my Kindle and the new one came with the new version of software.  I really miss my personal SSavers.  This Kindle isn't the one with the ads but I've tried the hack I found by searching (says it works) but I can't get it to work.  Can anybody help?  If you've been successful could you give me detailed instructions please?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

I updated my packages a few days ago, including an updated jailbreak using the latest exploit that should work on 3.2.1 without the timing issues of the previous exploit.


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know what I did wrong but it didn't work.  I installed the K3g 3.2.1  file as instructed but when I tried to update it said it was unsuccessful and there was a U0007 error in the corner.  Do you know what's wrong?

ps.  I checked the settings page on my kindle and the serial # starts with B006 and it says Version 3.2.1 (576290015).


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@kenziesgrandma: Just to make sure, it's a brand new Kindle, you're using the *update_jailbreak_0.8.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin* file, and you're installing it via the 'Update Your Kindle' link in the Settings page and not by restarting your Kindle? (And are you sure about the number of zeroes in that error code? It makes some kind of sense in the context, but it should be U007, not U0007, if it came from the updater launched via the Settings page).


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

As far as I know it is a brand new kindle, I just received it from Amazon because my other one died.  It does say version 3.2.1 and yes I updated from the Settings page.  You're right about the number of zeros though, it is U007.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, that's gonna need some investigation...

Could you, on the Home screen, type in the search bar:

*;debugOn*

then:

*;dumpMessages*

and then:

*;debugOff*

(It should trigger a refresh and the spinning wheel on the top left corner each time you validate an entry).

That should create a txt file in the documents folder named 'all_logs_as_of_<date>.txt' where date is the full date at which it was generated.
I'm gonna need this file to understand exactly what's happening . (If you don't have somewhere to upload it, attach it in a reply on the MobileRead thread, or send me a PM and we'll do this via email).


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Do I type in those 3 things all at once in the search bar or in 3 separate searches?  Might be a dumb question sorry but I don't really know what I'm doing, lol, I just try to follow instructions.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, that's three separate entries . And each time you enter one, it won't pop the usual search results page, just trigger a refresh of the home screen.


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry for being so thick but do I go to search in the Menu on the Home page?  And what do I click on - Search my items?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Do the search on the home screen, and either just click (on the first option, which indeed should be 'search my items' on the home screen) or use the return key .


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Again I'm sorry, the only Search bar I can find on the Home Screen is if I click the Menu and when I enter the first item and click return it just grays out the entry.  If I click Search my items nothing happens.  Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, just start typing on the home screen, the semicolon should make the search bar popup on the bottom of the screen .

EDIT: Except there's no semicolon key on the Kindle's keyboard, duh >_<". The [Del] key will make the search bar pop, and from then you can find the semicolon in the [Sym] menu .


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, now do I connect to my Computer and look in the Documents file?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep! (You can even check the Home screen when sorting via 'Most recent first', it should be the first entry on the first page if everything went right).


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, I think I got it attached and emailed to you, I hope anyway.
thanks
Kathy


----------



## dmetzcher (Aug 28, 2011)

I've got the screensaver hack installed on my Kindle running firmware 3.2.1, along with the Launchpad and MPlayer hacks. All were installed fresh (new Kindle that shipped with 3.2.1 installed) and all are working.


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad yours is working.  NiLuJe is very kindly helping me with this, I'll be so happy if it works cause I really can't stand the stock SSavers and I really miss the font hack too.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Just as a followup, and for those wondering, we got this thing figured out .

My best guess is that there was a slight mixup when installing jailbreaks, but we managed to fix it .

In order to avoid these kinds of issues, I added some more checks in the jailbreak install process, but still, when you're installing/updating a jailbreak on a Kindle 3, don't forget these two things:

* Don't mix two different jailbreaks together (it shouldn't be possible to do, but apparently that's what happened here with a half installed/uninstalled jailbreak interfering).
* Always uninstall a jailbreak before installing another one, or an updated version. And, just in case, do a full restart (Settings > Restart) of your Kindle after the uninstall, and before you install anything else (depending on the jailbreak, it may be needed to reset your Kindle to a 'clean' state after an uninstall).


----------



## kenziesgrandma (Apr 27, 2011)

I just want to say thank you again NiLuJe for your help and patience.  I can't tell you how grateful I am that you took the time to help me get this working.  It was very, very nice of you.  I am thrilled with my new Kindle now, at first when I got it I just about cried when I saw it had the new version of software cause I didn't think it would be possible to have my own screensavers on it.  Now I have them and also my favourite font.   
thank you very much again
Kathy


----------



## GeneMpls (Sep 18, 2011)

NiLuJe said:


> I updated my packages a few days ago, including an updated jailbreak using the latest exploit that should work on 3.2.1 without the timing issues of the previous exploit.


I am a newbie- bought my Kindle 3 with a Kindle case yesterday after researching a *lot* on your board. Thanks to all. Anyway I am already
tired of the stock screensavers and as I am a graphic designer I would like to add my own SSs. I unpacked your jailbreak files and I do not
see a 3.2.1 prefex for the installers- the date looks correct on the 3.1-install file, is that the one to use? Thanks Gene


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@GeneMpls: It's a suffix, not a prefix (ie. update_jailbreak_0.9.N_k3g-3.2.1_install.bin for a US Kindle 3 3G).


----------



## pturan (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I have the same problem of kenziesgrandma. Could you please help me, NiLuJe?

I've already the "all_logs_as_of_<date>.txt" file ready to send.

Thank u in advance


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@pturan: Did you try the latest (as of, er, yesterday or so) 0.9.N installer? It's more verbose (meaning watch your screen, something may pop up on the bottom instead or an U*** error code), and *should* cover the original issue, among other things.

EDIT: Scratch that, the OP's issue can't be caught in the install script, because it actually *prevents* the install script from ever being run.

Anyway, make sure you haven't got a mix of jailbreak version half installed or half uninstalled, uninstall everything that might have been installed once, and *restart* your Kindle before trying anything else. (I'm assuming you're seeing a U007 error upon trying to install the jailbreak).


----------



## iamRiddle (Sep 20, 2011)

Guys, i successfully made it and see my own screensaver on my kindle wifi 3.2.1 after the Hack, but after i registered my kindle using a wifi connection, i saw all the ADS again and the screensaver hack stopped working , it was replaced by the ads again.

anyone experienced this and has a solution?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@iamRiddle:



NiLuJe said:


> *Note for Kindle Special Offers Users:*
> This doesn't, and won't ever, help you bypass something you agreed to (screensaver ads), so please stop asking.


----------



## iamRiddle (Sep 20, 2011)

HI! thanks for the response. i have no idea actually its my first time to use kindle.. just got it 2 weeks ago.. thanks anyways..

HOw about changing the font, will to work for my Kindle?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@iamRiddle: No (KSO specific, at least) issues with the fonts hack, no .


----------

